
Qliiq.com – Save your Bookmarks in Qliiq.com - Seek for Feedback - Qliiq
With Qliiq, you can start to organize and connect your favourite bookmarks all in one place.
Create your own library and connect with friends.
We are web-application in beta version since December 2019.
Please Log-in and create your account.
Then, leave us feedback in the About us Page.
======
alamaslah
Good. I've been thinking about something like this.

You should make the title Qliiq-ible(clickable).

~~~
Qliiq
Thanks for the feedback. Nice Qliiq-ible! You get the idea.

We are in beta version now and you can already use it and send us feedback.
Try to use it, save your bookmarks there and let us know any feedback. We are
already the only bookmarks with notes, tags and social aspect at the same
time. Let me know if you need more information too. Cheers

